# need female johanni cichlids



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, i need some full grown female johannis. i live in N. Delta, BC any ideas


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

just to add all lfs don't have them and they aren't able to get them in, i asked and work at one


----------



## princesslola (Aug 14, 2006)

I live in that area...what fish stores have you tried?


----------



## princesslola (Aug 14, 2006)

I just spoke to fish world and they are able to bring fish in. The can bring juvies in or full grown. They are located in the local directory.

Hope this helps


----------

